# ضعفات القديسين :ملف كامل



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بما اننا فى نهاية العام 
ونحسب حساب النفقة 
ونقدم تقريرا الى اللة عن وزناتة التى اعطانا 
لا اعرف لماذا اتجة فكرى الى ضعفات القديسين 
وكيف تابوا 
ولماذا توبتهم مختلفة عن توبتنا 
ولماذا قبل اللة توبتهم 
وحالهم بعد التوبة 

و

ساحاول ان شاء الرب وعشنا 
اعداد ملف كامل عن ضعفات القديسين 
من سفر التكوين حتى سفر الرؤيا 

سيشمل الملف 
اقوال ابائى القديسين وتاملاتهم 
ثم اجتهاد بتامل لى على كل قديس 

فتابعوا الموضوع لو احببتم 
واتمنى ان يكون سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراءة 
وان نتعزى جميعنا 
بقبول اللة لكل خاطىء 

والهنا الة الضعفاء والفتيلة المدخنة والقصبة المرضوضة 
قادر ان يعيننا جميعا 

نبدا بسم الثالوث القدوس 

شرعت ان اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد 













ابينا ادم​


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*وكان **آدم** و**حواء** إجتماعيين، يتعاونان معاً.. *
حينما كان آدم وحده في الجنة، وجد التعاون والألفة بين جميع حيوانات الأرض " وأما لنفسه، فلم يجد معيناً نظيره" (تك 2: 21). وصعد هذا الإشتياق، أو هذا الإحتياج إلى الله " فأرقع الرب الإله سباتاً على آدم فنام. فاخذا واحدة من أضلاعه، وملأ مكانها لحماً. وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التي آخذها من آدم إمراة، وأحضرها إلى آدم" ( تك 2: 21، 22). 
وشعر آدم بهذه الرابطة القوية التي تربطه بحواء، إنها جزء منه، بينهما رابطة دم ولحم وعظم. " فقال آدم: هذه الآن عظم من عظامى، لحم من لحمى. هذه تدعى إمرأة، لأنها من إمرء أخذت" (تك 2: 23). 
6 

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 717x538 الابعاد 98KB.

- ونحن نعجب من هذه المعرفة التى كان لآدم: 
* كيف عرف أن حواء، قد أخذت من لحمه ومن عظامه، بينما كان في سبات..؟! هل أخبره الله بما حدث، في ظل علاقة المحبة بينه وبين الله؟ أم كان هذا اللون من المعرفة، من ضمن مواهبه في ذلك الوقت، الذي خلق فيه بوضع فائق للطبيعة..؟! 
* كما أننا نعجب بأدم إذ أنه أعطى حواء إسماً له دلالة وله عمق، فسماها إمرأة، أنها من إمرء أخذت.
وفيما بعد.. بعد الخطية، حينما ولدت إمراته إبناً، أعطاها إسماً آخر: "ودعا آدم إسم إمراته حواء، لأنها أم كل حى" (تك 3: 20). إنها حكمة إتصف بها آدم في إطلاق الأسماء. ولعله إستخدام هذه الحكمة ذاتها في تسمية الحيوانات والطيور وكل ذوات الأنفس الحية.
ليت أحد المتخصصين في علوم اللغات، يبحث مع بعض المتخصصين في علوم الحيوان، السر الذي يكمن وراء أسماء الحيوانات، والحكمة التي بها أطلق آدم كل إسم على صاحبة.. 
* كان آدم أيضاً يعمل في الجنة ويحفظها (تك 3: 15). فمن أين أوتى آدم هذه المعرفة بشئون كل النباتات الموجودة في الجنة، أتراه أيضاً لون من الكشف الإلهى، أو كانت معرفة آدم من نوع فائق لمعرفتنا؟! 
7-وقد خلق آدم وحواء بعد أن أعد الله لهما كل شئ. 
خلقهما في اليوم السادس، كقمة لمخلوقاته كلها. وخلقهما بعد أن خلق من أجلهما كل شئ كما في القداس الغريغورى. من أجلهما أعد السماء لهما سقفاً، ومهد لهما الأرض كى يمشيا عليها . رتب لهما قوانين الفلك، ووضع لهما الشمس لضياء النهار، القمر لإضاءة الليل . ونظم لهما الطبيعة وأجواءها، وخلق لهما النبات لطعامهما، والحيوانات لخدمتهما. وأخيراً خلقهما، ليتمتعا بهذه الطبيعة كلها. 
وعندما تنتهى فترة إقامة البشرية على الأرض، ويأتى الرب على السحاب، ليأخذ باقى البشر، ويسكن الإنسان فى الأبدية، حينئذ سيزول هذه الأرض وهذه السماء اللتان خلقهما الله، لراحة الإنسان ههنا. إذ سيزوا غرضهما بإنتقال الإنسان إلى جوار الله في أورشليم السمائية.
ما أعظم قيمة هذا الإنسان، الذي من أجله خلق الله كل شئ. آدم صورة الله، أعظم كائن على الأرض في أيامه، نائب الله، المسلط منه على كل الخليقة الأرضية.. 
8-وكان آدم وحواء سعيدين، يعيشان في جنه: 
خلق الله جنه جميلة، لكى يحيا فيها هذا الإنسان سعيداً " غرس الرب الإله جنة في عدن شرقاً. ووضع هناك آدم الذي جبله" (تك 2: 8). ويشرح سفر التكوين بعض تفاصيل هذه الجنة، فيقول "وأنبت الرب الإله من الأرض كل شجرة شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل، وشجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة، وشجرة معرفة الخير والشر. وكان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقى الجنة" (تك 2: 9، 10).
كان آدم سعيداً هو وحواء داخل الجنة. لم يكن هناك ما ينقصهما، ولم يكن هناك ما يعكر صفوهما كان كل شئ حولهما جميلاً وعاشا في اليوم السابع، اليوم قدسه الرب، واتخذه للراحة، له وهما. 
وهذه الطبيعة الجميلة الهادئة النقية التي خلقها الله لآدم وحواء، يقول عنها الكتاب " ورأى الله كل ما عمله، فإذا هو حسن جداً" (تك 1: 31). 

المصدر :الطبيعة قبل السقوط - كتاب آدم وحواء | St-Takla.org


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

1-كانا مخلوقين، غير مولودين، لم يرثا فساداً من طبيعة سابقة: 
آدم وحواء، لم يولدا من دم، ولا من مشيئة جسد، ولا من مشيئة رجل.. لم يأتيا من زرع بشر، ولم يرثا طبعاً فاسداً من طبيعة سابقة عليهما، إنما خلقهما الله، شيئاً جديداً لم يتلوث من قبل، وبالطريقة التي أرادها الرب لهما. 
2

-خلقهما الله على صورته ومثاله. ولا يمكن أن يوجد أعظم من هذا، أن يكون آدم وحواء على شبه الله.. 
وفى ذلك يسجل سفر التكوين " وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.. فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته، على صورة الله خلقه. ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم" (تك 1: 26، 27). 
وما أكثر تأملات الآباء القديسين وتفسيراتهم، الخاصة بخلق أبوينا الأولين على صورة الله.. 
* قيل إن الله خلقهما على صورته في البر والقداسة، في وضع فائق للطبيعة.. وهكذا كان كلاهما باراً بلا خطية حينما خلقهما الله متسربلين بالقداسة..
* وقيل على صورته في الجمال والبهاء والمجد، أى أعطاهما قبساً من بهاءه، فكانا في منتهى الجمال، جسدا ونفسا وروحا..وقيل إن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته في الخلود، اذ وهب لهما خالدة، نفخها في أنف آدم، نسمة حياة، فصار آدم نفساً حية (تك 2: 7). 
* وقيل إن الله خلقهما على صورته في حرية الإرادة. 
* وقيل أيضاً إن الإنسان خلق على صورة الله في التثليث والتوحيد: ذاتاً، لها عقل ناطق، ولها روح. والذات والعقل والروح كائن واحد: كالذات الإلهية، لها عقل، ولها روح، والثلاثة كائن واحد.. إنما الله غير محدود في كل شئ، والإنسان محدود.. 
* وقيل إن الله خلقهما على صورته في الملك والسلطة. فكانا ملكين على الآرض، وممثلاً للخليقة الأرضية كلها.. 
* وقيل إن الله كان يعرف مسبقاً بسقوط الإنسان، وبأنه سيخلى ذاته ويتجسد لكى يخلصه. فخلق هذا الإنسان على الصورة التي كان الله مزمعاً أن يتجسد بها، على شبهه ومثاله.. 
3-وكان آدم وحواء يتصفان بالبساطة والبراءة: 
ما كانا يعرفان الشر إطلاقاً. كانا يعرفان الخير فقط، ولا شئ سوى الخير. لذلك لم يفكرا وقت التجربة أن الحية يمكن أن تخدع وأن تكذب. فعبارات الكذب والخداع لم تكن موجودة فى قاموسها في ذلك الحين. 
وفى بساطتهما وبراءتهما، ما كانا يعرفان بعضهما من الناحية الجنسية، بل كطفلين ساذجين - ما كانا يفهمان الفروق العضوية في تركيب جسديهما. وكما ذكر سفر التكوين "وكانا كلاهما عريانين، آدم وإمراته، وهما لا يخجلان" (تك 2: 25). 
4-وقد باركهما الله معاً، بنفس البركة، وأعطاهما سلطاناً على الأرض كلها بجميع كائناتها، نفس السلطة لكليهما.. 
وفى ذلك يذكر سفر التكوين " وقال الله نعمل الإنسان كصورتنا، فيتسلطون على سمك البحر، وعلى طير السماء، وعلى البهائم، وعلى كل الأرض، وعلى الدبابات التي تدرب على الأرض " 
(تك 1: 28). وهكذا عاش الإثنان، ولهما هيبة وسلطة، على الأرض ومخلوقاتها. ما كانا يخافان الوحوش أو دبيب الأرض، بل عاشا وسط الأسود والنمور والفهود والحيات والثعابين وما أشبه، فى حياة من الألفة والسلام، لهما سلطان على كل هولاء. ترى الوحوش فيهما صورة الله فتعاملهما بالمهابة اللائقة بهما. 
وآدم هو الذي سمى كل الحيوانات وكل ذوات الأنفس بأسمائها " وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية، فهو إسمها. فدعا آدم بأسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء، وجميع حيوانات البرية" (تك 2: 19، 20). 

المصدر :بهاؤهما الأول - كتاب آدم وحواء | St-Takla.org


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

المسيحية هي أصلاً إرسالية الشفاء للنفوس التي أقبلت إلى المسيح الطبيب الحقيقي لأمراض نفوسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا (كما تقول أوشية المرضى في القداس الإلهي).

[FONT=“Arabic][SIZE=“4”]*كيف مرضت الطبيعة البشرية ؟
*والكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تنظر إلى سقوط آدم بأنه سقوط الطبيعة البشرية تحت المرض بسبب العصيان. فقد مرضت الطبيعة البشرية بانطراحها بعيداً عن الله. وهذا المرض الذي أصابها يكمن أساساً في سقوط الذهن، مما أدى إلى سقوط الإنسان. الخطية الجدِّية – أي خطية أبينا آدم – كانت تكمن في أن الإنسان ابتعد عن الله بذهنه، ففَقَدَ النعمة الإلهية، مما أدَّى إلى عَمَى العقل وظلمته ثم موته.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]وفقدان النعمة الإلهية طَمَسَ ذهن الإنسان الأول، فمرضت كل طبيعته، وبالتالي ورَّث هذه الطبيعة لنسله من بعده. وهذا ما نفهم به، في كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية، معنى ”وراثة الخطية الجدِّية“. والآباء يفسرون كلمات القديس بولس الرسول *«لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة*» (رو 5: 19)، ليس بالمعنى القانوني القضائي، بل بالمعنى الطبي الشفائي، أي بمعنى أن بمعصية آدم مرضت الطبيعة البشرية وتورثت هكذا للبشرية من بعد آدم. أي أن الطبيعة البشرية بسبب خطية آدم سقطت صريعة للمرض. فهذه الطبيعة المريضة هي ما أورثه آدم لنسله من بعده، ذلك لأن الطبيعة هي التي تُورَّث، وليس الخطية التي هي فِِعْل نتيجة الإرادة الشخصية للمخطئ، وهو وحده المسئول عنها فهي لا تُورَّث. وهذا ما دفع الله إلى إرساله ابنه الوحيد لكي يُخلِّص ويشفي الطبيعة البشرية التي هلكت.[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]وفي هذا يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير عمود الدين:[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic][بعد أن سقط آدم بالخطية وغرق في الفساد، اندفعت إلى داخله الملذَّات غير الطاهرة، وسادت في أعضائه شريعة الغاب. وهكذا صارت الطبيعة مريضة بالخطية من خلال معصية الإنسان الواحد آدم، ثم بعد ذلك صار الكثيرون خطاة ليس لكونهم شركاء آدم في معصيته لله، لأنهم لم يكونوا موجودين بعد، بل لأنهم أتوا من ذات الطبيعة التي سقطت تحت ناموس الخطية... الطبيعة البشرية في آدم صارت مريضة من خلال فساد العصيان، وهكذا دخلت الشهوات إليها].[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]تفسير الرسالة إلى رومية[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]وفى موضع آخر، يستخدم القديس كيرلس تشبيه جِذر الشجرة. فالموت أتى إلى عموم جنس البشر بواسطة آدم:[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic][كمثلما ينثلم جذر النبات، فكل الأغصان الجديدة التي تفرَّعت منه تذبل وتذوي].[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic][SIZE=“4”]*نفس المرجع السابق
فعثرة الإنسان تكمن في مرض الطبيعة البشرية؛ وأما خلاصها فيتحقَّق في شفائها.* وإنَّ شفاءها قد تمَّ بآلام المسيح *”الشافية المُحيية*“ (كما تصفها صلوات الساعة السادسة من النهار).[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic][SIZE=“4”]*الكنيسة هي ”المستشفى“
التي فيها ينال الإنسان الشفاء:
*أما الكنيسة فقد أوجدها المسيح لتقوم بعمله العلاجي الشفائي للناس، وبهذا تجعله *حاضراً عَبْرَ الأزمان مُتمِّماً عمل خلاصه الأبدي، وهو شفاء البشرية، *مِمَّا أصابها من وهن الفساد بسبب الخطية، وذلك بأن تُحضِر مرضى النفوس إليه، وتهيِّئهم للقائه، ولنوال غفرانه، وتعليم وصاياه، وتلقِّي إرشاده لهم في حياتهم طوال مسيرة عمرهم حتى بلوغ الدهر الآتي.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic][SIZE=“4”]*”فالكنيسة مستشفى وليست محكمة*“. هذا المبدأ الأساسي الذي نادى به القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم، وقد استنبطه من *مَثَل السامري الصالح* (لو 10: 33- إلخ). ففي هذا المثل يُصوِّر المسيح سامرياً مسافراً في طريق موحشة، فإذا به يرى إنساناً سقط بين اللصوص وقد جرَّحوه وتركوه بين ميت وحي. ويقول المسيح إن هذا السامري (وهو غريب الجنس ومكروه من اليهود) *”تحنَّن*“ على هذا اليهودي الجريح، وتقدَّم *وضمَّد جراحاته وصبَّ عليها زيتاً وخمراً (وسيلة الإسعاف الأولى في ذلك العصر)* واعتنى به.[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]والمسيح يشير في هذا المثل إلى نفسه، فهو الذي *عالج الإنسان صريع الخطية، وهو الذي أتى به إلى الفندق (أي المستشفى بلغتنا الحالية)* الذي هو الكنيسة. وهنا يُقدِّم *المسيح نفسه كطبيب* يشفي أمراض الإنسان، ويقدِّم *كنيسته كمستشفى يؤدِّي فيها هذا العمل للبشر*.[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يشرح هذا المثل بالتفصيل، ولكن ما يهمنا إبرازه، أن المسيح يقود البشر الذين خلَّصهم إلى الكنيسة، ويستأمنهم لكهنته كما استأمن السامري هذا الجريح لصاحب الفندق (المستشفى)، ويقول لهم:[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic][اعتنوا بشعبي الذين أعطيتُهم لكم في الكنيسة. وطالما أن البشر مرضى مجروحون بالخطية، فعالجوهم واشفوهم، وضمِّدوا جراحاتهم، بأقوال الله].[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]ومن شرح القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يتضح أن الكنيسة مستشفى، والكهنة هم الأطباء المعاونون للطبيب الأوحد شافي نفوس البشر وأرواحهم وأجسادهم.[/FONT]
[/SIZE][FONT=“Arabic][SIZE=“4”]*وهذه الحقائق تظهر أيضاً في مواضع كثيرة
من العهد الجديد:
*فالرب نفسه قال: «*لا يحتاج الأصحَّاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى*» (مت 9: 12). كذلك المسيح كطبيب للنفوس والأرواح والأجساد كان:*
+ «يشفي كـل مرض وكـل ضعف في الشعب… فأحضروا إليه جميع السقماء المصابين بأمراض وأوجاع مختلفة، والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين، فشفاهم*» (مت4: 23-25).[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]فالمسيح هو *الطبيب الشافي*، والكهنة هم رسله الذين *يُحضرون إليه مرضى الروح والنفس ليشفيهم*، أي يقودونهم إلى معرفة المسيح والإيمان به.[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]والرسول بولس كان يُدرك أن ضمير عامة الناس - وعلى الأخص البسطاء - ضعيف، فيقول لمَن يظنون في أنفسهم أنهم أصحَّاء وأقوياء:[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]+ «وهكذا إذ تُخطئون إلى الإخوة، *وتجرحون ضميرهم* الضعيف، تخطئون إلى المسيح» (1كو 8: 12).[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]وفي سفر الرؤيا رأى القديس يوحنا الرائي نهر ماء الحياة ينبع من عرش الله والحَمَل:[/FONT]
[FONT=“Arabic]+ «وأَراني نهراًً صافياً من ماء حياة لامِعاً كَبَلُّورٍ خارجاً من عَرْش الله والحَمَل. في وسط سُوقها وعلى النهر من هنا ومن هناك، شجرةُ حياةٍ تصنع اثنتي عشرةَ ثمرةً، وتُعطي كلَّ شهرٍ ثمرها، وورقُ الشجرة لشفاء الأُمم» (رؤ 22: 2،1).[/FONT]


المصدر :دير القديس العظيم أنبا مقار


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هل ورث الإنسان خطية آدم نفسها، أم ورث الطبيعة الفاسدة التي نتجت عن هذه الوصية؟ ادم و حواء ارتكبوا خطية، ما ذنبنا؟!!​ا*لإجابة: *
*استطيع أن أقول: ورث كليهما..*
*انظر ماذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى رومية: "كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت. وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس، وإذ أخطأ الجميع" (رو5: 12). *
*لاحظ عبارتي "دخلت الخطية إلى العالم"، "أخطأ الجميع". *
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

[/FONT]**ويقول أيضاً "..بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون" (رو5: 15) ويقول كذلك "بخطية للواحد قد ملك الموت" (رو5: 17) " بخطية واحدة صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس للدينونة" (رو5: 18). وانظر بالأكثر إلى هذه العبارة الواضحة: " بمعصية الإنسان الواحد، جُعِلَ الكثيرون خطاة" (رو5: 19). *
*هنا لا يتكلم عن فساد الطبيعة البشرية، وإنما عن خطية الواحد، ومعصية الواحد، وعن خطية واحدة. وبسببها اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس.. أما عن الفساد فتعبر عنه عبارة "دخلت الخطية إلى العالم" (رو5: 12). *

*

*​*ولعلك تقول: وما ذنبنا نحن؟ فأجيبك بأمرين: *
*1 ـ لقد كنا في صلب آدم حينما جزء أخطأ*. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
*فنحن لسنا غرباء، وإنما جزء منه. *
*وبنفس التفسير يتحدث بولس الرسول عن أفضلية الكهنوت الملكي صادقي على الكهنوت الهاروني بأن هارون " كان بعد في صلب أبيه حين استقبله ملكي صادق" (عب7: 10) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). كذلك حينما بارك ملكي صادق ابراهيم، كان هارون في صلبه وعندما دفع العشور لملكي صادق كان هارون في صلبه (عب7). *
*2 ـ عملية الفداء تحل مشكلة عبارة "ما ذنبنا نحن؟". *
*اذكر أيضاً قول داود النبي في المزمور الخمسين: *
*" لأني هأنذا بالإثم حبل بي، وبالخطية اشتهتني أمي" (مز50). *
*إن الزواج مكرم، وهو سر من أسرار الكنيسة. ولكن أمهاتنا ولدننا والخطية الأصلية فيهن.. *

*

*​*وإلا، فإننا نسأل سؤالاً عقيدياً هاماً، وهو: *
*لماذا إذن نعمد الأطفال؟ *
*لأنهم ورثوا الخطية الأصلية الجدية، وعاقبتها الموت.. *
*والإنسان الكبير السن حينما ينال سر المعمودية، ينال غفران الخطية الجدية، التى ورثها عن جدية آدم وحواء. وأيضاً الخطايا الفعلية التى ارتكبها قبل المعمودية بسبب فساد طبيعته البشرية. *


*المصدر :هل ورثنا الخطية الجدية الأصلية؟ هل ورث الإنسان خطية آدم؟! | St-Takla.org*


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

ماذا لو أن الله غفر لآدم دون الحاجة إلى تجسد كلمته وموته؟​ا*لإجابة: *


لو كان الله قد غفر لآدم خطيته لصار هذا مبدأ لدى الله أن يغفر لمن يخطئ دون جزاء أو عقاب ولاستوى حال الإنسان في بره وخطئه، كما استوى حال الأبرار مع الأشرار، ولنتج عن هذا:
1- تمادي الأشرار في شرورهم حيث لا يوجد عقاب رادع. ومن ثم يزيد الشر والأشرار في العالم وينعدم اطمئنان الإنسان على حياته في مجتمع مملوء بالشرور والجرائم.
*2- إحباط الأبرار في برهم وتشجيعهم على انتهاج الشر لشعورهم بأن الله ظالم إذ يستوي لديه الشرير مع البار. وإذ تحول الأبرار إلى أشرار لأضحى الله إلهاً على خليقة كلها شر وفساد. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
3- لم يكن لله أن يغفر خطية سبق أن حدد عقابها من قبل وقوعها. وإلا لا تكن له كلمة ثابتة فيه ولعرَّض الإنسان على عدم الصدق في أقواله ولإنعدم سلطانه على الإنسان.
*4- عندما نطالب الله بمغفرته خطية الإنسان من أجل رحمته به مع إغفال عدله في معاملته للإنسان، فإننا نخرج عن الإيمان بكمال الله في صفاته. إذ كما هو رحوم فهو عادل أيضاً. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) وكمال الصفات يظهر في الممارسة والمعاملة أي في التطبيق العملي لها، وليس في مجرد الإقرار بوجودها في ذات الله. فالذين يطالبون الله بمغفرته للخطية دون قصاص فإنهم يتجاوزون منطق العقل والعدل، ويهينون الله بإنتقاص صفاته ولا يكرمونه.*


*المصدر :ماذا لو غفر الله لادم خطيته؟ | St-Takla.org*


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

تأملات روحية الصـوم والتوبـة لنيافة الانبا باخوميوس








ما هى الخطــية ؟
*الخـطية هى مـوت* 
" لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت "(5).. وقال الله لآدم " أما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت "(6).. موت أدبى .. وبعد السقوط دخل الموت إلى العالم، لذلك عندما يتهاون الإنسان فى حياته يجـب أن 
(أم 8: 31). (2)- (يو 3: 16).
(يو 15: 15). (4)- (لو 15: 24).
(رو 6: 23). (6)- (تك 2: 17).

*طرد آدم وحواء من الجنة نتيجة الخطية*
يتأمل فى نتيجة خطيته ويحكم على نفسه قبل أن يُحكم عليه .. نحتاج إلى حياة التدقيق لأن العدو أحياناً يُبسط الخطية أمامنا مما يؤدى إلى السقوط. ونحن كما نعلم أن للخطية عقوبتان .. الأولى أرضية، والثانية سماوية .. كما حدث بعد خطية آدم، وأيام الطوفان، وخطية سدوم وعمورة 
نلاحظ فى هذه الأيام حدوث كوارث عديدة، وهى ليست بالمصادفة بل هى بسبب غضب الرب على الشر الذى فى العالم .. أليست هذه عقوبة أرضية، ولكنها لا تعفى من العقوبة السماوية .. كما يقول معلمنا بولس " أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة أحياناً يستخدم الرب لطفه وطول أناته لكى يقتادنا إلى التوبة
*الخطية تسبب القلق والخوف وفقدان السلام*
عندما أخطأ قايين كان هارباً وخائفاً(2)، وفى أيام يشوع انتصر الشعب أمام أريحـا الكـبيرة، وانهزم أمام عـاى الصغيرة. وعندما صرخ يشـوع للرب أجابـه " فى وسطك حرام يا إسرائيل "(3).. لأن عخان بن كرمى اشتهى رداءاً شنعارياً وقضيباً من الذهب، واحتاج الشعب فى ذلك الوقت توبة فردية وأيضاً جماعية .. نحتاج أن نسند بعضنا البعض لكى نحيا فى توبة جماعية
داود النبى بعد سقوطه فى الخطية يقول " نفسى قد انزعجت جداً ولكن بعد توبته يقول " إذا سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا أخاف شـرا وعندما يحيا فى اختبار النصرة يقول " الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف "(6)
الذى يعيش فى الخطية لا يشعر بالقلق فقط بل أيضاً بالعار، أما التائب فيستمتع بالبر الذى يرفع الشأن "البر يرفع شأن الأمة وعار الشعوب الخطية 
(رو 2: 4). (2)- (تك 4: 14).
(يش 7: 13). (4)- (مز 6: 3).
(مز 23: 4). (6)- (مز27: 1).
(7)- (أم 14: 34).
*الخطية هى كسـر للوصية الإلهية* 
الذى يعيش فى الخطية هو يرفض محبة الله لأنه يقول " الذى عنده وصاياى ويحفظها فهو الذى يحبنى "(1) والوصية الأولى والعظمى هى " تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك 
القلب التائب يداوم على قراءة الكتاب المقدس، ويحفظ الوصية فكراً وسلوكاً لكى يعلن محبته الحقيقية للرب .. أما السلوك فى الخطية فهو عدم محبة لله وانفصال عنه كما حدث مع الابن الضال الذى أغراه العالم فأخذ ميراثه وانفصل عن أبيه، وذهب إلى كورة بعيدة، ورفض الاستماع إلى أبيه .. ولكن عندما ترك الخطية رجع إلى أبيه قائلاً " يا أبى أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك 
*الخطية هى قساوة قلب*
يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول " ولكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضباً فى يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة 
أحياناً نتحدث مع إنسان ولكنه لا يستجيب بسبب القساوة والعناد .. حتى أنه يشترك فى مناسبات الكنيسة، ويعلم الوصية جيداً، وبالرغم من ذلك يظل فى قساوة قلب .. نحتاج أن نراجع أنفسنا لكى يكون لنا القلب التائب ولا نلتمس لأنفسنا الأعذار 
كما ينبه معلمنا بولـس أن الإنسان لا يتكل على أنه ابـن، ويتمتع بالعهود والمواعيد(5).. لأن " الله قادر أن يقـيم من هـذه الحجارة أولاداً لإبراهـيم ، ويقصد بالحجارة القلب القاسى الذى يستطيع الله أن يغيره إلى قلب لحمى فيه مشاعر يستمع إلى صوت الرب ويستجيب له. 
أحياناً نتكل على لطف الله ومحبته .. نحن لا نشك فى لطفه ولكن فى نفـس 
(يو 14: 21). (2)- (لو 10: 27).
(لو 15: 18). (4)- (رو 2: 5).
(رو 9: 4). (6)- (مت 3: 9).
الابن الضال ترك أباه وذهب إلى كورة بعيدة وساءت حالته واشتهى 
أن يأكل ما تأكله الخنازير بسـبب الخطـية 
الوقت كما يقول معلمنا بولس " فهوذا لطف الله وصرامته أما الصرامة فعلى الذين سقطوا .."(1) لأن الله كما هو محب فهو عادل أيضاً لأن الرحمة والحق يلتقيان فى شخص السيد المسيح
الإنسان الذى يعيش فى محبة ربنا يحيا أيضاً فى مخافته .. كان الأنبا أنطونيوس يقول دائماً " رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب "(2)، وفى احدى المرات قال لأولاده " أنا لا أخاف الله لأنى أحبه "، وعندما تعجب أولاده من ذلك أجابهم إن المحبة تقود إلى الخوف كما يقول معلمنا بولس " لا تستكبر بل خف الإنسان التائب يحافظ على محبته للرب
ضــرورة الجـهـاد
فى أيام الصوم تعلمنا الكنيسة الارتباط بالصلاة والعطاء أيضاً .. والصلاة تحتاج إلى هدوء النفس، ونقف أمام الرب قارعين صدورنا طالبين المغفرة، لذلك فى أيام الصوم نقلل فترات التواجد أمام التليفزيون وإسراف الوقت فيما لا يفيد.
أحياناً ينتاب الإنسان الشعور بأنه قد تبرر وصار خليقة جديدة، ولكن حقيقة الأمر أننا كلنا تحت الضعف ونحتاج أن نعرف أين نحن من الطريق ؟!
يجلس الإنسان مع نفسه ويكون أميناً وصريحاً مع نفسه كما حدث مع الابن الشاطر عندما صارح نفسه "... أنا أهلك جوعاً "(4).. مع أنه كان من الممكن أن يبرر تصرفاته الخاطئة، أيضاً داود النبى لم يشعر بخطيته إلا عندما أتاه ناثان النبى، وجلس مع نفسه، وعلم بخطيته، وانسكب أمام الرب قائلاً مزمور التوبة
نحتاج أن ندرب أنفسنا على الهدوء فى كل يوم، ولو إلى لحظات لكى نراجع أنفسنا ونقر بخطيتنا
ونداوم فى أيام الصوم على عمل الميطانيات وحضور القداسات ورفع الصلوات من أجل طلب النغفرة .. ونطلب أيضاً نعمة ربنا التى تشددنا أمام العثرات
(رو 11: 22). (2)- (مز 111: 10).
(رو 11: 20). (4)- (لو 15: 17). 
*ناثان النبى يقول لداود الملك أنت أخطأت*

أحياناً يشعر الإنسان أنه لا يتمكن من الحياة فى العالم بدون خطية، وهذا هو إحساس إيليا النبى عندما قال للرب " ... قد تركوا عهدك ونقضوا مذابحك وقتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف فبقيت أنا وحدى وهم يطلبون نفسى ليأخذوها "(1).. فأجابه الرب " قد أبقيت فى إسرائيل سبعة آلاف كل الركب التى لم تجث للبعل وكل فم لم يقبله 
وهذا ما نلاحظه فى البلاد التى نعتبرها رمز للشر.. توجد فيها ركب لم تحن للبعل لوجود نعمة ربنا التى تسند
تدريب : نريد أن نقدم توبة أمام الرب، وأمام كاهن الرب لأننا عندما نعترف أمام الكاهن هذا أيضاً اعتراف أمام الله كما كان يحدث فى العهد القديم .. يأتى المعترف ويقر بخطيته أمام الكاهن ويضع يده على الذبيحة ثم تقدم الذبيحة بدلاً منه
الاعتراف أمام الأب الكاهن يعطى الحِل من الخطية، وأيضاً يقدم مشورة ونصيحة.. "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم "(3). وفى كل مرة نعترف بخطيتنا يجب أن نخرج بحياة جديدة 
أحياناً يضع العدو أمامنا عقبات للتوبة، والتى تأخذ أشكالاً كثيرة مثل تبرير الذات، ولكن يجب على الإنسان أن يكون أميناً، ويعترف بخطيته، ويبعد عن الكبرياء .. أو اليأس بسبب كثرة الخطية، وهنا يجب على الإنسان أن يتمسك بنعمة ربنا التى تستطيع أن تحرره من كل خطية، أو تأجيل التوبة، ولكن الكتاب يقول " إن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم 
أحد الآباء يقول [ لا أذكر اننى سقطت فى خطية مرتين ] لأنه كان يبتعد عن أسباب الخطية سواء كانت مكان أو صديق أو كتاب، ولكن نعمة ربنا تكلل كل هذه الاختبارات وتعطى للإنسان قلباً جديداً وحياة جديدة
أهم تدريب نختبره فى هذا الصوم هو تدريب التوبة 
والرب معكم
(1مل 19: 10). (2)- (1مل 19: 18)​

المصدر : مقالات الأنبا باخوميوس - بوابة مسيحى دوت كوم Coptic Christian portal for Egypt


​


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين
أسقف المنوفية

*بعد الانتهاء من دراسة سر الكهنوت ، يأتى الدور على سر التوبة والإعتراف على أساس أن هذا هو الصورة العملية لسلطان الكهنوت.عندما أسس السيد المسيح سر الكهنوت كان واضحاً فيه سلطان المغفرة ، " إقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم له خطاياه غفرت له ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت " وقال " ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوط فى السماء وما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلول فى السماء " فنحن نرى فى سر التوبة والإعتراف الصورة العملية لسر الكهنوت وبالتالى بقية الأسرار .سر التوبة والإعتراف له أهمية خاصة فى كنيستنا ويمارس فى كنيستنا بأفضل صورة ممكنة.عند الكاثوليك يوجد هذا السر لكن للأسف يوجد حواجز فى الإعتراف بين المعترف والكاهن وهذا مخالف لروح الإنجيل لأن الإبن الضال عندما رجع أخذه أبوه فى حضنه لم يكن هناك حاجز بينهم.والمرأة الخاطئة عندما قابلت السيد المسيح مسكت رجليه ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها.أىأن هذه الحواجز ،حواجز بشرية ولإعتبارات بشرية لايجب الإستمرار فيها.ولذلك فإن ممارسة هذا السر فى كنيستنا أفضل صورة لممارسة سر التوبة والإعتراف كما يريدها الله فعلاً .*
مقدمة عن أهمية السر:
أولاً : 
*هو مفتاح لكل الأسرار فلايوجد سر يمكن أن يمارس بدون التوبة والإعتراف.ولذلك كل الأسرار محصورة بين سرى التوبة والإعتراف والتناول.أتوب واعترف يكون لى الحق فى ممارسة الأسرار.وبعد ممارسة أى سر أختم الأسرار بالتناول .مثل سر مسحة المرضى يوم جمعة ختام الصوم يشترط بأن من يدهن لابد أن يكون صائماً ومعترفاً وأيضاً عند عمل قنديل لأى مريض ، لابد أن يكون تائب ومعترف يمارس السر ثم يتناول.لازم التناول تاج الأسرار كلها ولذلك نسميه مفتاح الأسرار.إذا كنا نسمى المعمودية باب الأسرار فشرط الإنسان يتعمد وهو كبير لابد أن يكون معترف.فالإعتراف هو مفتاح الباب الذى يؤدى للأسرار.لذلك نسميه مفتاح الأسرار.*
*مالذى يعطى أهمية لهذا السر ؟*
*هناك لابد حرب شيطانية .لا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر هذا الشيطان يحارب كل إنسان.الحرب تؤدى إلى سقوط.ممكن ناس تنتصر لكن إذا حدث سقوط فالمخرج الوحيد هو التوبة والإعتراف.ولذلك نسميه معمودية ثانية دائمة .المعمودية من الماء والروح لاتتكرر لأنها ولادة من الله ، والولادة لاتتكرر.لكن التوبة والإعتراف ممكن يتكرر لذلك نسميه معمودية ثانية دائمة.والسبب فى الحرب الشيطانية وجود الروح والجسد فى الإنسان ، فالروح يشتهى ضد الجسد ، والجسد يشتهى ضد الروح.وكلاهما يقاوم الآخر.الذى يسمع هذا الكلام يظن أن هناك إنقسام فى الإنسان.لكن لايقصد الإنقسام فى الإنسان ؟ إذاً ما هو السبب فى أن الروح والجسد كلاهما يقاوم الآخر ؟ الروح له طبيعة إلهية أما الجسد له طبيعة مختلفة ،طبيعة مادية ولذلك بسبب إختلاف الطبيعة بين الروح والجسد هنا يحدث التضاد فى الإتجاه، فكلاهما يقاوم الآخر.الروح بطبيعتها الروحانية تشتاق إلى الله وإلى الروحيات.إتجاهها دائماً إلى أعلى بينما الجسد لأن طبيعته مادية ينجذب نحو المادة ،جسد مادى ولذلك له إتجاه مختلف ممكن نسميه إلى أسفل.والوضع الطبيعى لوجود قوتين كلاهما يقاوم الأخر، أن الأقوى فيهما له القيادة.*
*الحل دائماً هو التوبة ولذلك نسمى التوبة تحول من حياة الجسد إلى حياة الروح،أو من الإتجاه إلى أسفل للإتجاه إلى أعلى،أو من الحياة حسب الجسد إلى الحياة حسب الروح.*
*معنى كلمة توبة : لها معنيان " تاب " أى ثاب أى عاد إلى ثوابه أو رشده .المعنى الثانى ميطانية مأخوذة من كلمتين " ميتا " "نوس " ميتا أى ماوراء نوس أى عقل أى تغير الفكر الداخلى للإنسان *
*( ماوراء العقل الظاهر).أو تغير الفكر الذى يتحكم فى سلوك الإنسان ولذلك الخطية سببها إتجاه خاطئ بتصحيح الإتجاه الخاطئ إلى إتجاه حقيقى يصلح الفكر وبالتالى يصلح الإتجاه.*
*نقطة مهمه لابد أن نركز عليها فى هذا السر .التوبة هى جوهر الإعتراف.إعتراف بدون توبة يساوى صفر لا حل ولاشيئ يفيد الإنسان فى الإعتراف.بدون توبة الإعتراف لاقيمة له.لايوجد إعترافاً جيداً ومن زاوية أخرى الإعتراف هو إعلان عن التوبة وضمان لعدم العودة للخطية.*
*السبب الذى يجعل الإنسان يرجع للخطية ويكررها ليس فقط حرب الشيطان ولا سلطان الخطية ولكن عدم وجود التوبة.هذا السر أهميته فى أنه يغير الحياة ،يغير النمط ، الفكر ، الإتجاه.لأن هناك توبة نسميها تغيير المسار والإتجاه والطريق.الملامح يتغيرون الأشخاص المرتبط بهم يتغيرون.إذا لم يتم هذا التغيير فالإعتراف ليس له قيمة ولافائدة.لذلك نسميه تغيير القلب والفكر وتجديد الحياة وفى هذا يتم وعد الله " أعطيكم قلباً جديداً وأجعل روحاً جديداً فى داخلكم ".(حزقيال 36 : 26 )لايمكن أن يحدث هذا بدون التوبة.تغيير القلب، المشاعر، والفكر.عندما قال الله " ياإبنى إعطنى قلبك " لا يقصد القلب الذى يضخ الدم لكن يقصد الفكر العميق فى الإنسان.مصدر كل إحساس ، مصدر كل فكر.يكون ملك للمسيح.المعمودية تعطى تغير الطبيعة ونوال البنوة لله.لكن التوبة تجديد الإتجاه للإستفادة بالطبيعة الجديدة.أى تكون لطبيعة الجديدة موجودة لكن طمست بمحبة الخطية.فتغير الإتجاه يفيدنى من إمكانية تغير الطبيعة التى أخذتها فى المعمودية.والنتيجة المطلوبة على مستوى الحقيقة والواقع.الإنسان الطبيعى العادى ذاته هى مركز الدائرة.والله نقطة خارج الدائرة أى أن الله ليس له علاقة بحياته ذاته هى مركز الدائرة، الإنسان الأفضل إلى حد ما الذى تدينه مريض،ذاته هى مركز الدائرة أيضاً الله نقطة على المحيط.مثلما يأكل ويشرب بيصلى،مثلما يذهب عمله يذهب الكنيسة ،أى أن ربنا نقطة على المحيط لكن الإنسان الروحى أى الوضع المثالى،المسيح هو مركز الدائرة وكل نقطة على المحيط لها علاقة بالمركز.هذا تنفيذ حقيقى لعبارة بولس الرسول " لى الحياة هى المسيح " أى أن المسيح هو مركز الدائرة.الأكل الشرب النوم العمل كل ماهو على محيط الدائرة حياة الإنسان له علاقة بالمركز.يأكل من يد الله ، يعمل بأمانة من أجل الله ، ليس لأجل المال.هذا هو الوضع المثالى لذلك فالتوبة هى تجديد الإتجاه بمعنى أن المسيح هو مركز الدائرة.هذا هو تنفيذ وتأثير التوبة بصورة حقيقية.وهنا واضح أن الشركة مع الله لاتصلح مع السلوك فى الظلمة ليس من الممكن أن يكون الإنسان له حياة مع ربنا ويخطئ بإرادته ويخطط للخطية.هناك خطايا نسميها خطايا ضعف.(الضعف البشرى) أو خطايا جهل.لكن الخطايا عن عمد وبتخطيط وبتدبير هذه لا تتناسب إطلاقاً مع الشركة مع الله.حتى خطايا الضعف والجهل أيضاً ممكن إستنارة الإنسان بالروح القدس تخلصه منها.*
*هناك إختلاف بيننا وبين البروتستانت فى موضوع التوبة.البروتستانت دائماً يتكلمون عن توبة الحياة وهو ماتفعله المعمودية عندنا أن الإنسان يعيش فى الخطأ ثم يصحح نفسه وطالما يتكلم عن توبة الحياة فيقول أنا بقيت قديس كنت وأصبحت.لكن نحن كأرثوذكس نتكلم دائماً عن حياة التوبة.أى التوبة اليومية إصلاح الفكر الخاطئ والإتجاه والضعفات اليومية ومحاسبة الإنسان لنفسه.الإختلاف بيننا وبين البروتستانت إختلاف مهم جداً فى جوهر التوبة.تقرير الإنسان أن يحيا مع الله لايمنع من الضعفات اليومية ولذلك ليس معنى أن الإنسان قدم توبة الحياة إنه ليس محتاج لحياة التوبة لابد أن نحتاج لحياة التوبة.ولذلك نسمى التوبة والإعتراف معمودية ثانية دائمة تفيد الإنسان فى حياته مع الله.إذا تعمد الإنسان وهو كبير فهذه توبة الحياة وإذا تعمد وهو صغير وسلك فى الخطية وقرر أن يحيا مع الله هذه توبة الحياة لكن هذا لايغنى عن حياة التوبة ومتابعة الإنسان لنفسه كل يوم بل كل لحظة.*
*سر التوبة والإعتراف يربط بين ثلاث أطراف روح الله وأب الإعتراف والمعترف.لابد أن يشعر المعترف وهو أمام أب إعترافه أن الروح القدس حاضر غياب أحد الأطراف الثلاثة يلغى السر تماماً غياب روح الله لايكون سر وغياب أب الإعتراف لايفيد لذلك لابد من وجود أب الإعتراف ووجود روح الله .روح الله يتعامل مع المعترف عن طريق أب الإعتراف.*
معنى كلمة إعتراف :
*هذا التعبير نراه فى المزامير أحياناً وفى بعض الآيات.كلمة الإعتراف تعنى أكثر من معنى.*
*المعنى الأول :*
*المعنى الإيمانى أى الإعتراف بالمسيح فادياً ومخلصاً .(إن أمنت بقلبك واعترفت بفمك تخلص) هذا معنى إيمانى.*
*المعنى الثانى : وهو معنى روحى وهو الشكر لله .(إعترفوا للرب)أى أشكروا الله كما فى *
*"مزمور 116" *
*المعنى الثالث : وهو معنى يخص التوبة .وهو الإقرار بالخطية.*
*إذا لم يؤمن الإنسان أن المسيح مخلصه فكيف ينال الغفران من خلال سر التوبة والإعتراف.هو فيما يعترف يقدم عمل الإيمان لأن "الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت".هو مؤمن أن المسيح خلصه فيعترف كعمل للإيمان لذلك فهو ينال المغفرة.فالإيمان لابد أن يكون موجود والشكر لله أيضاً موجود.يشكر الله أن أعطاه توبة وساعده كى يأتى للإعتراف.لأن ليس كل إنسان يستطيع أن يقول خطيته.هذا مستوى روحى مهم.فيشكر الله أن أعطاه هذه الإمكانية.لذلك يقول إعترفوا للرب لأنه صالح.الكتاب المقدس فيه آيات كثيرة جداً تبين اهمية الإقرار بالخطية.الله عندما سأل على آدم " أدم، أدم أين أنت " كان هدفه أن يقر.الله كان يعلم أين أدم لكن يسأله لكى يقر.قايين أيضاً قال له إن أحسنت أفلا رفع وإن لم تحسن فعند الباب خطية رابضة وإليك إشتياقها وأنت تسود عليها" لم يسمع الكلام وأخطأ فقال له أين هابيل أخوك ؟ بعدما قتله فقال له أحارس أنا لأخى.فقال له دم أخيك صارخ إلى.وأعطاه اللعنة وقال له ملعون أنت من الأرض التى فتحت فاها وقبلت دم أخيك من يديك.واضح أن هذه مواقف الله كان يهمه فيها الإقرار بالخطية " ( لاويين 5 :1-6 )( المذكرة صفحة 27 ) "يقر بما قد أخطأ به ويأتى إلى الرب بذبيحة لإثمه. *
*( سفر لعدد 5 : 6 ،7 ) " أوصى الرب موسى قائلاً قل لبنى إسرائيل إذا عمل رجل أو إمرأة شيئاً من جميع خطايا الإنسان وخان خيانة بالرب فقد أذنبت تلك النفس فلتقر بخطيتها التى عملت ".*
*(لاويين 26 : 39 – 42 ) ، ( تثنية 26 : 3 ) تأتى إلى الكاهن الذى يكون فى تلك الأيام وتقول له إعترف بالرب … " (يشوع 7 : 19 ) فى قصة عاخان إبن كرمى " يا إبنى إعطى الآن مجداً للرب إله إسرائيل واعترف له واخبرنى " البروتستانت يقولوا نحن نعترف للإنسان وليس لربنا .نقول له لا نحن نعترف لربنا فى مسمع الكاهن.وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعى الذى كان موجود.عندما كان يخطئ أحد كانوا يحضروا ذبيحة وطبعاً الكاهن هو الذى كان يقدم الذبيحة فيكون موجود،يضع الخاطئ يده على الذبيحة ويقر بخطيته فتنتقل الخطية منه للذبيحة.فتصبح الذبيحة عوضاً عنه فتدان الذبيحة وتفديه.ففى الأصل الإنسان يعترف لربنا ويخبر الكاهن. " إعطى مجداً للرب إله إسرائيل واعترف له واخبرنىالأن ماذا عملت لا تخفى عنى" (2صمو 12 : 13 ) " فقال داود لناثان أخطأت إلى الرب فقال له والرب نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت" (أمثال 28 : 13 ) "من يكتم خطاياه لاينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم" يقر بها أى يعترف ويتركها أى يتوب عنها. (نحميا 9 : 1 ، 2) "إعترفوا بخطاياهم وذنوب أبائهم" الواضح من كل هذا فى كل الشواهد كسند كتابى إخراج الخطية خارجاً الإقرار العلنى والذبيحة.الخطية تخرج من الخاطئ توضع على الذبيحة بالإقرار العلنى للخطية.*
*هناك ثلاث معادلات بلغة الرياضة: التوبة = إستحقاق المغفرة والإعتراف نوال المغفرة والتناول تمام أو كمال المغفرة. مثلث الغفران يناله الإنسان التوبة أولاً ثم الإعتراف ثانياً ثم التناول ثالثاً.لذلك الكاهن يمسك الصينية بها الجسد ويقول يعطى عنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه." خرج إليه جميع كورة اليهودية وأهل أورشليم واعتمدوا جميعهم منه فى نهر الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم (مر 1 : 5 ). "وكان كثيرون من الذين أمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم" (أعمال 19 : 18 ). "إن إعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم". نقطة البروتستانت يقول نعترف لمن ؟ من الشواهد السابقة جميعها روح الكتاب واضح منه أن الإعتراف للكاهن. "إن قلنا أن ليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا" (يوحنا الأولى 1 : 8 ) مبدأ الإقرار أمام الكاهن مهم جداً . "أعترف لك بخطيتى ولا أكتم إثمى ،قلت أعترف للرب بذنبى وأنت رفعت أثام خطيتى" (مز 32 : 5 ).لأن أحياناً البروتستانت يقولوا أن معنى أعترف للرب أى أشكره.هنا واضح أن داود النبى يركز على الإعتراف بالخطية قلت أعترف للرب بذنبى وأنت رفعت أثام خطيتى.واضح أن الإعتراف بالخطية وليس الإعتراف بفضل الله والشكر له. "يعلن عن فرح السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من 99 بار لا يحتاجون إلى توبة (مت 19 : 13 ) و ( مت 3 : 8 ) و (أعمال 2 : 27 )" أذكر من أين سقطت وتب"(رؤيا 2 : 5 أما السند الكتابى لسلطان الكهنوت فى المغفرة فى (مت 18 : 18 ) " أعطيكم مفاتيح ملكوت السموات" هى نفسها العبارة التى قالها لبطرس فى (مت 16 : 18 ) ولكن أنا أفضل (مت 18 : 18 ) لأن (مت 16 : 18 ) وجهت لبطرس والكاثوليك أحياناً يعتبرونها دليل على أن بطرس له وضع خاص.قال له أعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات. هو قالها للرسل كلهم فى الإصحاح 18 فى (يوحنا 20 : 20 ـ24 ) بين سلطان الكهنوت فى المغفرة أى سلطان المغفرة. إذا قال لك البروتستانت أن هذا الكلام كان للرسل فقط تجيب بأنه ليس للرسل فقط بدليل أنه قال للرسل فى (مت 28 : 29 ) ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر.الرسل والتلاميذ لم يعيشوا طول الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر.قبل أن ينتهى القرن الأول أن ينتهى كان معظمهم أستشهد.يوحنا الحبيب بقى فترة لأن ربنا كان حفظة للرد على الهرطقات التى ظهرت.لكن ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى إنقضاء الدهر تخص الكنيسة.لذلك كتبنا سلطان الكنيسة وليس سلطان أفراد لكن سلطان كنيسة ، الكنيسة الباقية الممتدة عبر الأجيال.فى سلطان المغفرة نلاحظ ما ومن (مت 18 : 18 ) ما ربطموه على الأرض يكون مربوط فى السموات وما حللتموه على الأرض يكون محلول فى السموات. أما فى (يوحنا 20 : 20 ) "من غفرتم له خطاياه غفرت له ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" ما لغير العاقل ومن للعاقل ما للموضوع موضوع الحرم أو الحل مثل التعليم الخاطئ نربطه. لكن من للشخص.من غفرتم خطاياه غفرت له من أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت.*
*هناك مبدأ كان اليهود دائماً يقولونه ففى ( لوقا 5 : 17 )عندما قال السيد المسيح للمرأة الخاطئة مغفورة لك خطاياك فقالوا له "لايقدر أن يغفر الخطية إلا الله وحده" وهذا صحيح فعلاً لأن المسيح عندما غفر الخطية هو الله.والآن من الذى يغفر الخطية ؟ الروح القدس عن طريق الكاهن.لذلك قبل أن يقول لهم من غفرتم خطاياه غفرت لهم نفخ فى وجوههم وقال لهم إقبلوا الروح القدس.أنا لا أدعى لنفسى كشخص أنى أستطيع أن أغفر الخطية لكن هذه عطية يعطيها لنا الروح القدس من خلال الكهنوت.لذلك يقول الكاهن فى القداس فى الصلاة السرية ليكن عبيدك أبائى وأخوتى وضعفى محاللين من فمى بروحك القدوس. أى أن فم الكاهن مجرد أداة لتوصيل حل الروح القدس فلا يغفر الخطية إلا الله وحده.نحن خدام السر لكن الروح القدس هو الذى يغفر."الكاهن هو خادم السر" هناك أية يعتمد عليها البروتستانت فى ( يعقوب 5 : 16) "إعترفوا بعضكم على بعض بالزلات" هنا الذى يسمع هذه الأية يقول لا إعتراف للكهنوت نأخذ الأية من أولها ( يعقوب 5 :14 –16 ) "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له.إعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالذلات وصلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكى تشفوا" صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا من الذى صلاته تشفى أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض.إذاً صلاة الكاهن هى التى تشفى.إذاً ماهو صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا أى صلاة هى التى تشفى ؟ هل صلاة الكاهن من أجل المريض وهذا أمر يدعو قسوس الكنيسة ويصلوا عليه وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض ويدهنه بزيت.وإذا كنا غير محتاجين ونصلى بعضنا لاجل بعض لكى نشفى فما هو لزوم الكاهن ؟ *
*المقصود هنا بصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض أن البعض وهم كهنه يصلوا لأجل البعض وهم مرضى لأن الكهنة مأخوذين من الشعب والمرضى جزء من الشعب.فصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا قالها بصورة إجمالية كمبدأ .فاعترفوا بعضكم على بعض بالزلات يبقى البعض وهم خطاة يعترفوا على البعض وهم كهنة.إذاً إعترفوا بعضكم على بعض بالزلات يقصد الخطاة على الكهنة لأن الموضوع من أوله أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض والرب يقيمه وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له.ونحن ليس عندنا آية تنسخ أو تلغى آية ليس عندنا ذلك.ولذلك هو وضع الإطار فى الأول مريض أحضر كاهن لأنه محتاج لصلاته. محتاج لشيئين الشفاء والغفران.فصلوا لأجل بعض واعترفوا على بعض ففى نفس الإطار تفهم.*
*شروط المعترف :*
*1-التوبة الحقيقية : (بمعنى البعد عن أسباب الخطية أو غلق منافذ الخطية).*
*2-والصدق الصراحة الكاملة*
*3-محاسبة النفس قبل الإعتراف*
*4-التركيز فى الإعتراف أو البعد عن القصص. *
*5-وصف الخطية بدقة حتى لايخفى شيئاً لدقة العلاج ايضاً.*
*6-لايتخذ لنفسه أعذاراً لأن مبرئ المذنب ومذنب البرئ كلاهما مكرهة الرب.*
*7-الإهتمام بتنفيذ ما يطلبه منه الكاهن كأدوية لنفسه.*
*8-الثقة فى المغفرة ( لايكون متشكك فى المغفرة)*
*تصور عملى للخطوات التى يسلك فيها المعترف لكى يعيش التوبة والإعتراف :*
*يتوب أولاً بمعنى ان يحاسب نفسه ، يصحح نتائج خطيته ، يعترف إلى الله بذنبه ثم يقر بخطيته أمام أب الإعتراف.*
*بالنسبة لعنصر الخجل الذى جعل الكاثوليك يضعوا حاجز بين المعترف وأب الإعتراف له فائدتان :*
*اولاً :يشعر الإنسان بعار الخطية وانها ظلمة.*
*ثانياً : تسبب نوع من الكراهية للخطية وهذا هو السبب الذى يجعل الكنيسة لاتسمح بتغيير أب الإعتراف ؟ لان الإنسان إذا غير أب إعترافه سهل أن يذهب إلى أب ثانى ويقول له الخطية كأنها أول مرة فهذه تساعده على تكرار الخطية.عنصر الخجل مهم جداً.*
*من القيم الروحية لهذا السر أنه يصالح الإنسان على الله :*
*كما أنه يكشف عن محبة الله العجيبة فى المغفرة. دائماً الإنسان الخاطئ موضع إشفاق الله.غير الإنسان الإنسان لايغفر بسهولة الأب عندما رجع إبنه الضال فرح وأخذه فى أحضانه لكن أخوه زعل لأن أبوه فرح به.وقال له جدياً لم تعطنى لأفرح مع أصدقائى.*
*ثالثاً : الثقة بالأبوة الروحية والقيادة الكنسية محاللين من فمى بروحك القدوس.لحل من الله بالروح القدس عن طريق فم الكاهن القيادة الكنسية دائماً عمل الله مع قيادة الكنيسة.هما الرجلين الذى يمشى بهم الإنسان لكى يأخذ المغفرة.*
*نمنع تبادل الأسرار بين الكنائس إذا شبهنا كل كنيسة بدائرة كهربائية كل دائرة لها "فرق جهد" و "تيار" لايمكن التيار أن يسير فى الدائرة الثانية والتيار الثانى يسير فى الدائرة الأولى إلا إذا توحد فرق الجد.إذا كان فرق الجهد هو الإيمان والتيار هو الأسرار فلا يمكن تبادل الأسرار إلا بعد توحيد الإيمان.هناك مبدأ يقول "لكل خطية تأديب ولكل فضيلة تدريب ولكل إنسان مايناسبه من التدريب أو التأديب".*
*طقس السر:*
*السر لاشك أن له نظام .نظام السر صلاة الشكر، المزمور 35 ومزمور 37 .أوشية المرضى ثم الإعتراف ثم التحاليل الثلاثة وهنا سؤالان ماسبب هذا النظام ؟ والسؤال الثانى كيف يتم الأن ؟ أو ما هى الصورة العملية المنفذة الآن ؟*
*سبب النظام هو صلاة الشكر منهج المزمور الخمسين طلب الرحمة مزمور 35 و 37 يسموها مزامير النصرة فى الحرب الروحية. يقول " خاصم مخاصمى قاتل مقاتلى قم أمسك مجنناً وترساً وهلم لخلاصى ". بعد ذلك أوشية المرضى.من أجل شفاء الروح والنفس بعد ذلك الإعتراف بعد ذلك التحاليل الثلاث. هذا الكلام لايحدث الآن كيف ينفذ الآن ؟ عادة الناس تعترف بعد العشية ففى العشية تقال صلاة الشكر والمزمور الخمسين وأوشية المرضى.ممكن الكاهن يوصى الشخص أن يصلى المزمور ال 35 و 37 قبل أن يجلس مع الكاهن ويصلوا مع بعض المزمور الخمسين قبل أن يقول الإعتراف.*
*التحاليل الثلاث يقولهم الكاهن والبعض يكتفى بالتحليل الثالث الإخير لكن الحقيقة الثلاث تحاليل يعطوا فكرة متكاملة عن السلطان الكنسى.وعن سلطان الكهنوت فى المغفرة مع الطلبات اللازمة لنوال المغفرة.*
*لماذا الإعتراف على الكاهن ؟*
من الفوائد المهمة للإعتراف :
*1-إرتباط الغفران بالذبيحة :*
*والذبيحة الآن لايستطيع الخاطئ وضع يده عليها ذبيحة الجسد والدم لايستطيع أحد أن يضع يده عليها إلا الكاهن فقط ولذلك نعترف للكاهن لكى يضع خطايانا على الذبيحة.والكاهن يعترف أيضاً لأنه هو يرفع الذبيحة لأجل الناس ولكن هو إذا إعترف يعترف كشخص وليس ككاهن.ولذلك يلزمه أب إعتراف لكى ينقل خطيته فالكهنوت لأجل الأخر ليس لأجل نفسه. لذلك كل له أب إعتراف من البطريرك حتى أصغر إنسان.*
*2-الإرشاد أو البناء الروحى للإنسان :*
*المعترف أمام الكاهن إبن أمام أبيه ، أو مريض أمام طبيب، أو تلميذ أمام معلمه لذلك عمل الكاهن فى سر التوبة والإعتراف هو الشفاء من مرض الخطية والتعليم بمعنى الإرشاد،أى معرفة الطريق الصحيح إلى الله.من فوائد الإرشاد إعطاء الخطية حجمها الطبيعى بعيداً عن التهوين أو التهويل للخطية.لذلك هناك أناس تقع فى اليأس نتيجة التهويل وهناك من يقع فى التهاون نتيجة التهوين.فالإقرار بالخطية يمنع هذا.بالإضافة إلى فوائد الإرشاد فى تنفيذ العلاجات المطلوبة للمرض أو للخطية.*
*3-الحكم على صدق التوبة :*
*الكاهن كوكيل لله وكممثل للكنيسة يشهد على التوبة القلبية .الكاهن يستطيع أن يعرف هل هذا الشخص تائب أم لا ؟ ولذلك يقول "من غفرتم خطاياه غفرت ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت".أمسكتم أى شعرتم أن هذا الشخص لايستحق المغفرة فتمسك عليه خطيته أى لا تأخذها لكى توضع على الذبيحة.*
من ناحية وقت الإعتراف : 
*أى الزمن بين الإعترافين ، الكنيسة لم تحدد زمن معين لكن تركت للكاهن مع المعترف تحديد الوقت.تمنع الكنيسة الإعتراف بالمراسلة أو الإتصال الهاتفى(التليفون) لماذا ؟ لئلا يفشى السر فيتهم الكاهن أنه هو الذى أفشى السر.*
مكان الإعتراف :
*هو فى أخر لكنيسة أى فى "خورس التائبين" أريد أن أقول شيئ مهم (سر التوبة والإعتراف سر لازم للخلاص) أى بدونه لاينال الإنسان الخلاص.*
شروط أب الإعتراف :
*(المذكرة صفحة 41 )*
*1-كاهن شرعى : مشرطن أى سيامته قانونية.*
*2-لايكون محروماً من أخذ إعتراف :*
*لأنه حدث فى التاريخ أنه كان هناك بعض السيامات غير المضبوطة فلابد أن يعطيه الأسقف خطاب بتكليفه بأخذ الإعترافات.*
*3-مختبر النفس حاذق فى شفائها :*
*ماهر فى طريقة أخذ الإعترافات.يعرف كيف يخرج من نفس المعترف أخطاؤه.مثل حديث الرب يسوع مع المرأة السامرية.وصلها لدرجة أنها قالت أعطنى هذا الماء فقال لها إذهبى وادعى زوجك فقالت ليس لى زوج.فقال لها حسناً قلتى ليس لى زوج لأنه كان لك خمسة أزواج والذى معك ليس بزوجك.قادها للإعتراف لم يقل لها من البداية إذهبى وادعى زوجك لم تكن تقل له شيئ لكن وصلها لمرحلة أنها محتاجة الماء الحى.كيف أن الكاهن يكون ماهر فى أن يأخذ الإعتراف يخرج الإعتراف من الإنسان بطيب خاطر.هذه نقطة فى غاية الأهمية وهذه خبرة لذلك نقول مختبراً للنفس.*
*4-لايحابى فى الحق ولايحابى على حساب الله :*
*باسلوب لطيف لكن لايجامل على حساب الحق.*
*5-لايغفر خطية لايغفرها الله :*
*يكون حريص لأنه ممكن يعطى حل لشيئ الله لايوافق عليه.*
*6-يقدم المغفرة المجانية:*
*قديماً كان بعض الكهنة يأخذوا فلوس على الإعتراف.*
*7-مشهود له بالتقوى والقداسة:*
*لئلا يكون مريضاًبدلاً أن يكون طبيباً.وبستان الرهبان يقول أحذر أن تذهب إلى مريض بدلاً أن تذهب إلى طبيب.*
*8-يعرف الميول والنيات والرغبات والإتجاهات :*
*يعرف كيف يقيم الإنسان من داخله ، يعرف كيف يعطى رأياً صحيحاً عن الإنسان.يستطيع أن يقيم الإنسان.*
*9-يتحمل ضعف الضعفاء :*
*يعطى رجاءاً للخاطئ فى شفاءه، لا يعطيه روح اليأس.وهذا ماقاله السيد المسيح للكتبة والفريسين قال لهم تغلقون ملكوت السموات قدام الناس من اليأس الذى يزرعوه.*
*10-لايتعدى على غيره من الأباء إنما يحفظ حدودرعيته :*
*لايتجاوز حدوده فى الإعترافات.له أولاده المسؤل عنهم.ولابد عندما يأتى له أحد يأخذ إذن إما من رئاسته أو من زميله الذى كان يعترف عنده.*
*11-يبحث عن أسباب الخطية وملابساتها لتقديم العلاج المناسب :*
*تشخيص المرض لوصف العلاج.فالعلاج يتوقف على التشخيص.*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 ديسمبر 2009)

تاملى على ابينا ادم 


لن يحزن احد على الجنة مثلما حزنت انت يا ابى ادم عليها 
ا ذ جميعنا نسمع عن الجنة ونامل بها 
انما ابينا ادم رائها وعاش بها 
وتهنا فى خيراتها 
وابدع ما فيها ان يتكلم مع اللة 

لن يحزن احد على البراءة والطهارة كحزنك ابى ادم 
اذ انت اول من خلقت على صورة اللة ومثالة بغير ان تخدشك معرفة الخطية 
الا بسقوطك فيها 
يا ترى ماذا كانت مشاعرك وانت تطرد من الجنة 
وكيف نظرت باسى لايام صحبتك فى غنى اللة 


لكن كيف تخطى يا ابى 
وامامك كل ما امامك 
ولست محروما من شيىء 
بل حتى الالفة والونس قدمها لك اللة هدية فى شخص حواء 


كيف تشتهى ما حرمت منة 
ولماذا لم تقل لا 
بحزم ووضوح وتحمل للمسئولية 
وحين واجهك اللة 
قلت المراءة التى اعطيتنى 
وانت يا ابى اين كان عقلك واين فصاحة لسانك فى رفض الخطية 


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا اللة 
اخاف على نفسى 
ان كان من راءك اخضعة الشيطان للشهوة والخطية 
فمن انا لاقف امام الشر والخطية 

لن ابحث لى عن مبررات 
ولن التف بالتبريرات 
ولن اكابر بذاتى 
اذ اعرف انى وحدى عصافة ريشة فى مهب ريح العالم والخطية 

لكننى ساتمسك بك 
ولو بهدب ثوبك 
ولو بطرف جلبابك 
ولو باخر مكان فى كنيستك 
وبزاوية مهجورة فى غربة عالمى 
ساتمسك بك 
لانى منك خرجت واليك اعود 
لانك اخليتنى من كل البشر 
اذ اعرف كم البشر ضعفاء محددون لة طاقة وامكانات هزيلة 

الا انت يا ملكى والهى 
اسمح لى ان انسكب امامك 
اطلب كامل قوتك 
وستر معونتك 
وفيض نعمتك 
لاقف بك امام كل العالم 
فللرب حرب مع عماليق من دور لدور 
ليست حربى 
ولا املك اسلحتها 
بل اطلب كامل معونتك 

يا ملكى والهى


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع .... مميز


شكرا جدا

الربيبارك مجهودك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (20 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اغلب ما قيل عن يلية خواطرى عن قايين وهابيل 



2- قايين وهابيل 

​*كتاب قايين وهابيل لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


*1- هابيل البار و قايين القاتل*
​

هابيل: أول من وصف بأنه بار (عب 11: 4) 
وأخوه قايين: أول قاتل على الأرض (تك 4: 8)
لا شك أن قصة قايين وهابيل، هى من القصص المؤثرة، أنها تمثل أول حادث قتل يحدث بين أخين بل بين شقيقين، من أب واحد وأم واحدة، ولم يكن يوجد في الأرض أخوة غيرهما..! 


كيف دخلت الخطية؟ وكيف بدأت، وكيف تطورت؟ وماذا كانت نتائجها؟ 
لقد ولد قايين ميلاداً حسنا، سمى قايين. لأن أمه أعتبرت أنها قد أقتنته من الرب (تك 4: 1)، أى حصلت عليه من الرب.. وكان قايين عاملاً في الأرض، وكان أخوه هابيل راعياً للغنم. 
وظل هذان الأخوان يعيشان معاً في هدوء، إلى أن دخل بينهما نوع من التنافس.. لقد قدم كل منهما قرباناً للرب فقبل الرب قربان هابيل، ولم يقبل قربان قايين. فغضب قايين على أخيه هابيل وقتله.. 
مشكلة هابيل، إنه إنسان مقبول من الرب! 
هكذا كانت مشكلة مريم أيضاً، التي أختارت النصيب الصالح، وجلست عند قدمى المسيح، فرضى عنها. وإستاءت أختها مرثا ووجهت إليها اللوم وغضبت عليها..! 
ما ذنب مريم، إذا جلست عند قدمى المسيح ورضى عنها، وما ذنبها إذا كان عمل مرثا ليس في مستوى عملها؟! 
قايين وجد أن قربانه غير مقبول كأخيه، فدخله الحسد.. وكان هذا الحسد بدء الشر الذي دخل قلبه، ونتهى به إلى قتل أخيه. وربما كان الحسد أيضاً هو الذي دفع الشيطان إلى إسقاط آدم وحواء، إذ رأى أن الله قد أحبهما وباركهما، وأعطاهما سلطاناً ومركزاً، وقد خلقهما على صورته ومثاله، فحسدهما الشيطان،، دبر خطته لإسقاطهما. ولذلك نقول في القداس الإلهى " والموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس، هدمته.." 
مساكين هم الأشخاص الذين يسيرون في طريق الرب، لأن الشر يتضايق من نجاحهم ومحبة الله لهم. فيدبر لهم ما يشاء أن يدبر.. إنه حسد الشياطين وأعوانهم.. 
سواء في ذلك آدم، الذي حسده الشيطان في الجنة.. أو هابيل البار، الذي قدم لله قرباناً أفضل من أخيه قايين، فحسده أخوه وقتله 
أو داود إذ مسحه صموئيل ملكاً، ونجح في حياته، فتضايق أخوته، فتضايق أيضاً شاول الملك، وحسده، ودبر لقتله.. 
أو يوسف الصديق، إذ كان إنساناً موهوباً، محبوباً عند أبويه، فحسده أخوته، وباعوه كعبد.
أو السيد المسيح نفسه، الذي كان يجول يصنع خيراً: فإذ رأى الكهنة أن " الكل قد ساروا وراءه"، حسدوه، وجمعوا عليه شهود زور، وإتهموه باطلاً، قدموه للصلب.. ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*كتاب قايين وهابيل لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*ذنبي أعظم من أن يُحتمَل*
​

أيهما لاقى العذاب أكثر: قايين أم هابيل. 
هابيل قاسى الألم ربما لحظة أو لحظات. ضربة قاتلة أصابته فمات. أما قايين فإنه عاش العمر كله يتألم ويتعذب ويحطمه القلق والخوف والرعب والإضطراب. هابيل تألم بالجسد قليلاً. أما قايين فإن نفسه تعذبت من الداخل، ولا شك أن عذاب نفسه كانت له نتائجه على الجسد أيضاً.. 
هذه إحدى عقوبات الخطية تطارد الإنسان. 



هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 651x1024 الابعاد 268KB.
	
" فقال قايين لرب: ذنبى أعظم من أن يحتمل. أنك قد طردتنى اليوم عن وجه الأرض، ومن وجهك أختفى. وأكون تائهاً وهارباً في الأرض، فيكون كل من وجدنى يقتلني.
نلاحظ هنا أن عبارة " ذنبى أعظم من أن يحتمل " لم تكن عبارة توبة، إنما خوف من العقوبة.
أى أن العقوبة أعظم من إحتماله، عقوبة أن يكون تأئها وهارباً في الأرض، ومهدداً من كل أحد بالقتل.. لذلك فإن الله الرحوم، الذي يشفق حتى على القلوب القاسية إذا ما تذللت أمامه، طمأن قايين الخائف " وجعل له علامة لكى لا يقتله كل من وجده" (ع 15). بل قال له أيضا " كل من قتل قايين، فسبعة أضعاف ينتقم منه". 
ونلاحظ أن قايين لم يطلب مغفرة لخطيئته، بل أنه لم يقل عبارة أخطأت. كل ما أتعبه هو العقوبة.. 
وإذ جعل الرب علامة لكى لا تقتله كل من وجده، " خرج قايين من لدن الرب، وسكن في أرض نود". وسكن معه الخوف والرعب كل أيام حياته. لقد قتل اخاه في لحظات. ولكن الخوف ظل يقتله كل يوم وكل ساعة وكل لحظة.. وظلت خطيئته أمامه كل حين، لا تقوده إلى التوبة إنما تحطمه بالخوف. فمن أخذ بالسيف يؤخذ.. 
هناك مجرمون يتمنون العقوبة، هرباً من الإنزعاج الداخلى. وقد يسلمون أنفسهم للعدالة ويعترفون غير محتملين عذاب الضمير وأو عذاب النفس. 

داود، قد غفر له الله خطيئته، ونقلها عنه (1 صم 12) وسامحة من جهة العقوبة الأبدية. ولكن بشاعة الخطيئة ظلت أمامه في كل حين (مز 50)، وبسببها كان يبلل فراشه بدموعه (مز 60)، ويمزج شرابه بالدموع.. 
وظل قايين يطارده الخوف، وترن في أذنيه كلمات الرب " تأئهاً وهارباً تكون في الأرض". 
وأصعب من طرده من وجه الأرض، أنه طرد من وجه الله ايضاً، فمن وجه الله يختفى.. 
فالخطية هى إنفصال عن الله.. 
والخاطئ ينفصل بخطيئيه عن الله. يختفى الله من حياته، ويختفى هو من أمام وجه الله. يوجد حاجز كبير بينه وبين الله. ويشعر بهذا الفاصل، وبفقد الدالة ومشاعر الحب.. 
ولا ينكسر هذا الحاجز إلا بالتوبة، فيصرخ الإنسان قائلاً للرب: إلى متى تحجب وجهك عنى (مز 12) 
ولكن الكتاب لم يقل إن قايين قد تاب، ولم يقل إنه عاد فاصطلح مع الله. ولم يقل إن اللعنة زالت عنه، أو أن الرب عاد فرضى عليه. لقد كان أول إبن لآدم وحواء بعد خطيئتهما، وللأسف كان إبناً للهلاك. كان أول قاتل، وأول إنسان ملعون، وأول إنسان إستحق العقوبة الأبدية، إلى جوار عقوبته على الأرض. 
إنه لم يقتل هابيل، إنما في الواقع قد قتل نفسه.. وهابيل لم يمت، بينما قايين هو أول إنسان مات، موتاً أبدياً. 
هل تظنون أن هيرودس قد قتل يوحنا المعمدان؟ أم الواقع أن هيرودس قد قتل نفسه. قتل روحه وحياته وأبديته. أما يوحنا فهو حى في الفردوس يتنعم.. 
إن الإنسان الذي يخطئ إلى غيره، إنما يخطئ إلى نفسه. 
وما أقل الخطاة، الذين يشعرون أنهم يحطمون أنفسهم.. ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

قداسه البابا شنودة بركة صلواتة تكون معنا عند الاجابة عن احد الاسئلة فقال 

الحسد – كشعور – موجود. فنحن نعرف أن قايين حسد أخاه هابيل. ويوسف الصديق حسده أخوته. والسيد المسيح أسلمه كهنة اليهود للموت حسداً. ونحن في أخر صلاة الشكر، نقول "كل حسد وكل تجربة وكل فعل الشيطان 

أنزعه عنا". الحسد إذن موجود، ولكن (ضربة العين) لا نؤمن بوجودها. فبعض الناس يؤمنون أن هناك أشخاصاً حسودين، إذا ضربوا من حسدوه عيناً، يصيبه ضرر معين. لذلك يخاف هؤلاء من الحسد. ومن الحسودين وشرهم. وأحياناً يخفون الخير الذي يرزقهم به الله خوفا من الحسد. وهم يضربون لهذا النوع من الحسد. قصصاً تكاد تكون خرافية. هذا النوع من الحسد، لا نؤمن به، ونراه نوعاً من التخويف ومن الوسوسة. إن الحسد لا يضر المحسود، بل يتعب الحاسد نفسه : إنه لا يضر المحسود، وإلا كان الجميع المتفوقين والأوائل عرضه للحسد والضياع، وأيضاً كان كل الذين يحصلون على مناصب مرموقة، أو جوائز الدولة التقديرية عرضة للحسد والإصابة بالشر. إننا نرى العكس، وهو أن الحاسد يعيش في تعاسة وتعب بسبب حسده وشقاوته الداخلية، وكما قال الشاعر: اصبر على كيد الحسود فإن صبرك قاتله النار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله ولكن لماذا نصلى لنزع الحسد، مادام لا يضر نحن لا نصلى خوفاً من (ضربة العين) المزعومة، وإنما نصلى لكي يمنع الله الشرور والمكائد والمؤامرات التي قد يقوم بها الحاسدون بسبب قلوبهم الشريرة. فأخوة يوسف لما حسدوه ألقوه في البئر، ثم باعوه كعبد، وكانوا على وشك أن يقتلوه. وقايين قتل أخاه هابيل حسداً له، ورؤساء اليهود لما حسدوا المسيح تآمروا عليه، وقدموه للصلب


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

لا نأتي بجديد عندما نقول بضعف الإنسان الطبيعي وهشاشته بصورة عامة «يُزرع في ضعف» (1كو 15: 43)، فمهما بلغ الإنسان من القوة الجسدية أو العقلية أو السلطة أو التأثير الروحي أو الأدبي، يأتي وقت يمكن أن يفقد فيه الإنسان كل قواه الجسمية والعقلية، ويصبح كما يقولون كنباتٍ ذابل vegetable فاقداً لحواسه وإدراكه(1). فالضعف والمرض والعجز والشيخوخة وكوارث الحياة وآلامها تترصَّد الجميع، وآجلاً أو عاجلاً يأتي الموت بكل طريق.
وقديماً قال أيوب: *«الإنسان مولود المرأة، قليل الأيام وشبعان تعباً. يخرج كالزهر ثم ينحسم ويَبْرَح كالظل ولا يقف» *(أي 14: 1و2). وكتب القديس يعقوب في رسالته: *«لأنه ما هي حياتكم؟ إنها بخار، يظهر قليلاً ثم يضمحل» *(يع 4: 14).
*أخطر من ضعف الجسد: الضعف النفسي والروحي:
*نعرف أن الإنسان جسد وروح، وأن النفس هي مجال تلاقيهما، وهذه قد تتأرجح بينهما أو تميل إلى أحدهما. وعادة يمتد مفهوم الجسد الحي من الأعضاء والأجهزة والحواس إلى الميول والغرائز، وهذه أودعها الله في الإنسان لخيره طالما هي منضبطة بقوة الروح التي تميل إلى ما فوق. فإذا تمرَّدت الغرائز والميول وتجاوزت ناموسها، لتتحوَّل غريزة الجنس مثلاً (وهي أصلاً لاستمرار الحياة) إلى طلب اللذة المجرَّدة خارج حدود الوصية، وتصير غريزة التملُّك (وهي للدفاع عن الكيان والممتلكات) طمعاً وجشعاً، وحب الاستطلاع (الذي يُنمِّي المعرفة) فضولاً وتجسُّساً، والحاجة إلى الطعام (وهي لحماية الجسد ونموه) شراهة ونهماً... وهكذا؛ هنا يدخل الإنسان في التجربة. *فساعة الضعف *تأتي عندما يتغلَّب الميل الجسدي وتتراجع قوة الروح وقيادتها: *«ولكن كل واحد يُجرَّب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته» *(يع 1: 14).
ويُلخِّص معلِّمنا بولس العلاقة بين الجسد والروح في الآيات التالية:
+ «وإنما أقول: اسلكوا بالروح فلا تُكمِّلوا شهوة الجسد. لأن الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد، وهذان يُقاوم أحدهما الآخر، حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون. ولكن إذا انقدتم بالروح فلستم تحت الناموس» (غل 5: 16-18).
+ «فإن الذين هم حسب الجسد فبما للجسد يهتمون، ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موتٌ، ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياةٌ وسلامٌ. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله... فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله... لأنه إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون، ولكن إن كنتم بالروح تُميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون» (رو 8: 5-13).
*نقطة الضعف:
*يختلف نوع الضعف الإنساني تبعاً لنقطة أو نقاط الضعف، وهي الثغرات التي يتسلَّل منها العدو ليضرب ضربته. وهذه قائمة ببعض نقاط الضعف، نذكرها دون ترتيب معين، بقصد اكتشافها والحذر منها ومعالجتها، فهي التي ستقودنا - إذا لم ننتبه - إلى ساعة الضعف: سرعة الانفعال والغضب، الاندفاع في الكلام دون تروٍّ، حب المديح والمجد الباطل، الاستهتار وعدم الالتزام، شهوة الطعام والشراهة، النجاسة والخطايا الجنسية، شهوة العيون، تعظُّم المعيشة، محبة المال، التعالي والإعجاب بالذات (النرجسية)، الحساسية الزائدة للكرامة الشخصية، حب المكان الأول، الطمع، الكسل والإهمال وحب الراحة، الجهل والادِّعاء، المبالغة والكذب، إدانة الآخرين، الفضول وحب الاستطلاع المَرَضي، العادات الرديئة بأنواعها، الجُبْن، عدم الاحتمال وقلة الصبر، التسلُّط والاستبداد، العناد، صغر النفس، الغيرة، ضعف المحبة، التعصُّب، التردُّد، سهولة الانقياد، وغيرها كثير.
*ساعة الضعف:
*يستخدم إبليس أحياناً عنصر المفاجأة، فيجد الإنسان نفسه في ساعة ضعفه من حيث لا يدري، ولكن نحن بأيدينا نستحضر ساعة ضعفنا إذا سمحنا للظروف أن تقودنا إليها.
فساعة الضعف كالخطية الرابضة عند الباب (تك 4: 7) تقتحم حياتنا عند الارتداد عن الإيمان وسيادة الخوف، أو عندما تمرُّ النفس بفترة من الضعف الروحي والفتور والبُعد عن الله، أو عندما ترتد إلى الجسد وتبدأ في التحلُّل من الالتزام، أو عند توقُّف التوبة، أو عند الانصياع إلى الهوى والغريزة والعاطفة وتراجُع الإرادة؛ ساعتها تتصاغر دناءة الخطية كما تتضاءل قوة المبادئ وقيمة الالتزام وينهار الوازع الخُلقي، ويُسكَت صوتُ الضمير، ويتوقف العقل عن دوره، بل ربما استخدم لتبرير هذا الانهيار حجة أننا بشر تحت الآلام. فتخضع النفس الهشة للمؤثـِّرات المادية، فتبيع كل شيء من أجل *الشهوة وإغراء الجسد، *أو من أجل *المال السهل *(كمَن تبيع جسدها وكرامتها)، أو تخضع *للخوف *(كالمضطهَد الذي يتنازل عن إيمانه)، أو تخضع *لمحبة العالم *(مثل ديماس والخدَّام الذين يتركون خدمتهم).
وفي حياتنا العملية، فالموظف الكبير والصغير *يرتشي *لأول مرة في ساعة ضعف، جشعاً أو احتياجاً، ثم قد لا يتراجع أبداً حتى يسقط يوماً في قبضة العدالة، والزوج (أو الزوجة) *يخون *في ساعة ضعف وفقدان عقل منجذباً منخدعاً من شهوته، وأحياناً بصورة مضادة لأي منطق (يستوي في ذلك أصاغر الناس أو الملوك ورؤساء الدول) فتتحطَّم أُسرة ويتعثَّر كثيرون، وهناك مَن يُقدِم على *القتل *لأسباب تافهة ودون تدبير مُسبق في ساعة ضعف فيُدمِّر حياته وحياة الآخرين، *والمختلس *عندما يكتشف سهولة الحصول على المال في ساعة ضعف يمدُّ يده أول مرة بصعوبة ثم يصير الحرام هو قانون الحياة، والذي يخون الأمانة *ويسرق *غيره يفعلها في ساعة ضعف عندما تغيب الإرادة والعقل والضمير، كما أن *المدمن والمقامر *ينزلقان إلى عادتهما المتسلِّطة في ساعة ضعف لا يعرف كل منهما بعدها كيف يخرج من هوة الدمار التي سقط فيها.
*الكتاب المقدس وساعة الضعف:
*يذكر الكتاب المقدس عدداً من مواقف الضعف التي مر بها عدد من رجاله ونسائه. بعضهم نال بعدها قوة فنهض من كبوته وتعلَّم الدرس، وبعضهم الآخر طوَّحت به التجربة، ونحن نعرضها هنا لكي نأخذ منها درساً وعِبْرة: *«لأن كل ما سبق فكُتِب كُتِب لأجل تعليمنا، حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء» *(رو 15: 4)، *«فهذه الأمور جميعاً أصابتهم مثالاً، وكُتِبَت لإنذارنا نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور» *(1كو 10: 11).
- *فحواء، *دخلت التجربة لأنها صدَّقت الكذب مُنخدعة بشهوة الجسد والعيون: «فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيِّدة للأَكْل، وأنها بهجة للعيون، وأنها شهية للنظر، فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت، وأعطت رجلها أيضاً فأكل» (تك 3: 6). وكانت النتيجة وبالاً، فطُرِدَت وآدم من الجنة، وحلَّت على الإنسان لعنة الخطية وموتها، ولم يأتِ الإنقاذ إلاَّ بمخلِّص العالم.
- *وقايين، *اشتعلت في قلبه نار الغيرة والحسد والبغضة على هابيل الذي شهد الله ببرِّه وإيمانه «إذ شهد الله لقرابينه» (عب 11: 4)، «فقام قايين على هابيل أخيه وقتله» (تك 4: 8). وهكذا تمَّت أول جريمة قتل على الأرض، نال قايين بسببها اللعنة ومعه الأرض التي قبلت دم هابيل.
- *ولإبراهيم *«خليل الله» (يع 2: 23) ساعة ضعف ارتدَّ فيها إلى فكره الشخصي دون مشورة الله. فعندما التجأ إلى مصر هرباً من المجاعة، طلب من ساراي امرأته الجميلة أن تقول للمصريين إنها أخته لئلا يتخلَّصوا منه ويقتلوه إذا عرفوا أنها زوجته لتصير لهم. وبالفعل دخلت ساراي بيت فرعون، لكن الله «ضرب فرعون وبيته ضربات عظيمة بسبب ساراي امرأة إبراهيم» (تك 12: 17)، حتى أن فرعون نفسه لام إبراهيم ووبَّخه على خديعته. وتعلَّم إبراهيم فيما بعد ألاَّ يعتمد إلاَّ على ذراع الرب الرفيعة، وصار لكل شعب الله نموذجاً في الإيمان وطاعة الله وتصديق وعوده.
- *وعيسو، *في ساعة جوع عابرة وهو عائد مرهقاً من الحقل، بينما أخوه التوأم الأصغر يعقوب يطبخ عدساً، رَضِيَ أن يتنازل بسهولة عن بكوريته واحتقرها مقابل أن يسدَّ جوعه. وفيما بعد فَقَدَ أيضاً بركة أبيه إسحق بسبب حيلة يعقوب وأُمه رفقة، ولم تشفع له دموعه وصوت بكائه. فباستهتاره واستباحته وتهاونه حقَّق نبوَّة الله عنه «كبير يُستعبَد لصغير» (تك 25: 23).
- *وموسى *نبي الله العظيم، وقائد مسيرة بني إسرائيل من مصر عَبْرَ سيناء إلى كنعان، رأى أرض الموعد من فوق الجبل، ولكنه مات دون أن يدخلها بسبب تصرُّف في ساعة ضعف. ففي قادش، بعد دفن مريم أخته ولم يكن ماء للجماعة - التي لم تكفَّ عن الشكوى والتهجُّم على موسى - طلب الرب من موسى وهارون أنْ «*كلِّما الصخرة *أمام أعينهم أن تعطي ماءها» (عد 20: 8)؛ ولكن موسى - الذي شهد الكتاب بحلمه (عد 12: 3) - في ضيقه وغضبه من شعبه، رفع يده «*وضرب الصخرة *بعصاه مرتين، فخرج ماء غزير. فشربت الجماعة ومواشيها». فقال الرب لموسى وهارون: *«من أجل أنكما لم تؤمنا بي حتى تقدِّساني أمام أعين بني إسرائيل، لذلك لا تُدخِلان هذه الجماعة إلى الأرض التي أعطيتهم إيـَّاها» *(عد 20: 11و12)، وقد كان.
- *وشمشون *نذير الله والمولود بوعد إلهي، والذي وهبه الله قوة عظيمة لتأديب الفلسطينيين ضعُف ونَسِيَ نذره ووقع في حب امرأة غريبة. وفي ضعفه باح لها بسرِّ قوته، ولكنها خانت محبته وأذلَّته وحلقت شعر رأسه، ففارقته قوته (قض 16: 19). ولكن الله لم يتخلَّ عنه بل سانده في آخر أيامه وأعاد إليه قوته وتمجَّد في موته «فكان الموتى الذين أماتهم في موته، أكثر من الذين أماتهم في حياته» (قض 16: 30).
- *وداود *مرنِّم إسرائيل الحلو، الذي قال عنه الله: *«وجدتُ داود بن يسَّى رجلاً حسب قلبي» *(أع 13: 22)، وكان ملكاً عظيماً لإسرائيل، حدث أنه «رأى من على السطح امرأة تستحم، وكانت المرأة جميلة المنظر جداً» (2صم 11: 2). وكانت هذه بداية الانحدار، إذ استدعاها واضطجع معها فحملت منه، وامتد التدبير للتخلُّص من زوجها ”أوريَّا“ الجندي المحارب، الذي لَمَّا لم يشأ - رغم المحاولات - أن ينزل إلى بيته (بقصد التغطية على خطأ الملك)، اضطر الملك في النهاية أن يأمر بأن يجعلوه «في وجه الحرب الشديدة... فيُضرب ويموت» (2صم 11: 6-15). ومات أوريَّا، وكان داود راضياً بقتله، وضم ”بثشبع“ إلى بيته. ولكن داود تعرَّض لغضب الله الذي كان يحبه، وصدر فيه الحُكْم: «... والآن لا يُفارِق السيف بيتك إلى الأبد... هأنذا أُقيم عليك الشر من بيتك» (2صم 12: 10و11)، وبدأت سلسلة معاناته وآلامه. ولكنه عاد إلى الرب من باب التوبة والدموع، وهكذا سمع صوت الغفران: *«الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطيتك، لا تموت» *(2صم 12: 13)، ووضع خبرته للآتين بعده في عشرات المزامير.
- *وسليمان *الذي بدأ مع الرب بداية طيبة، وكانت طلبته «قلباً فهيماً لأحكم على شعبك، وأُميِّز بين الخير والشر» (1مل 3: 9)، فكان أن «أعطى الله سليمان حكمةً وفهماً كثيراً جداً» (1مل 4: 29)، بل وارتبط اسمه ببناء بيت الرب (1مل 9: 1). ولكن تمضي الأيام فلا تسعفه الحكمة، بل يقع في حب النساء الغريبات، «فأمالت نساؤه قلبه... وراء آلهة أخرى، ولم يكن قلبه كاملاً مع الرب... وعمل سليمان الشر في عيني الرب» (1مل 11: 3-6). وكان عقاب الرب أن مزَّق مملكته فيما بعد. ولكن سليمان ندم على سقوطه وخيانته لعهد الله الذي تراءى له مرتين، وسجَّل في أسفار الكتاب المقدس خبرة حياته الحافلة مُشدِّداً على السلوك في مخافة الرب وقبول تأديبه، وطلب الحكمة لا أباطيل هذا العالم، وحذَّر كثيراً من الميل إلى النساء الغريبات وشركة الخطاة وما تجرُّه هذه العلاقات من مآسٍ وآلام قد تؤدِّي إلى الهلاك، يستوي في ذلك الفرد والمجتمع، *«البر يرفع شأن الأُمة، وعار الشعوب الخطية» *(أم 14: 34).
- *وبطرس، *مندفعاً كعادته، أمسك بيد الرب وسار على الماء بالفعل، ولكن ساعة ضعفه جاءت عندما اهتزَّ إيمانه وارتدَّ إلى واقعه فابتدأ يغرق، ولكنه استطاع أن ينجو لَمَّا التجأ إلى إلهه: *«يا رب نجِّني» *(مت 14: 30). إلاَّ أن كبوته الكبيرة جاءت عندما أنكر الرب ثلاثاً وقت آلامه رغم تحذير الرب المُسبق له، ولكنه لم يسمح بشماتة إبليس، فما أن نظر إليه الرب المتألم حتى *«خرج إلى خارج، وبكى بكاءً مُرًّا» *(مت 26: 75)، وأعلن له الرب قبول توبته عندما دعاه بعد القيامة لرعاية شعبه. ومن ناحيته فقد ظلَّ بطرس أميناً لمخلِّصه حتى النَّفَس الأخير، وساعة استشهاده لم يحسب نفسه مستحقاً أن يموت مصلوباً كسيِّده، فصُلِبَ منكَّس الرأس.
- وعلى العكس، فإن *يهوذا، *الذي التصقت آماله بتراب الأرض، لم ينجح مرة في الإفلات من فخ التجربة، فسرق (يو 12: 6)؛ بل إنه مضى وعرض سيده للبيع وأخذ مقابله ثلاثين من الفضة! ولما جاءت الساعة كي يكتشف خيانته وضياعه، لم يعرف كيف ينجو كما فعل بطرس، وبَدَلَ ترقُّب قيامة الرب والالتجاء إلى حنانه كمخلِّص كل الخطاة، اختصر الطريق ليفقد حتى المستقبل أيضاً.
*
دكتور جميل نجيب سليمان

المصدر : دير القديس العظيم أنبا مقار
*


----------



## asmicheal (21 ديسمبر 2009)

تاملى على قايين وهابيل 


احيانا مجرد وجود اللة وقبولة لانسان 
يستفز شر نفوس من حولة 

حتى وان تجنب اثارة بغضائهم 
حتى لو سلك دون ان ينظر ما حولة 
حتى لو هدفة واضح وطريقة مستقيم 

تعال يا رب 
وكما تسمح بالفضيلة والموهبة وكل ما تصنعة خير لى 
تعال يا رب واحمي تقواك فيا 
ودفدف على وجودك فيا 

اجعل هدفى ووسيلتى وطريقى مستقيما امامك وحدك 

واحمينى يا رب احمينى 
حتى من نفسى وذاتى قبل كل قوى الشر المحيطة بى 

تعال يا رب وارعانى بنفسك 
واربضنى فى مراع كنيستك 
واطعمنى افخارستيتك الفاخرة نبع قوتى 
تعال يا رب 
وكما تسمح بعطاياك احفظها 
لان كل موهبة وعطية لو خلت منك 
لو تلقفتها ذاتى ستدمرها 
وتكون مورد تهلكتى 

تعال يا رب واحمينى فى اسمك 
فى عملك 
فى فدائك 
فى انجيلك 
وامسك بيدى وقودونى فى متاهات غربة عالمى 

حاجى عليا يا رب 
ولا تدع نار حسد الشيطان تبلغنى 
حتى وانا فى اتون النار يكفينى شبيهة الالهة ان يتمشى معى 
ويجعلنى ادرك كم النار بك برد وسلام 
بينما سلام العالم ملك لرئيسة ملك الهواء 
فراغ وخواء وكذب 

الهى الحى 
انا ما انا 
ضعف بشريتى يغلبنى 
ولم اعدك بامراءة مستحيلة القوة 
بل ان اطلب منك كامل القوة 
ان انسكب امامك بكل ضعفاتى والمى وتعبى 
لتقيمنى وترفعنى وتحمينى 
وتكون لى سور ومجن 
وحماية وقوة ونعمة 
وظهور وتعزية 
وحضن يخفى عنى العالم بكل ما فية
ولا يبقى الا حضنك 
ونور انجيلك 
وفاخر افخارستيتك 
وصلوات ودموع محبيك عنى 

وتشفعات ملائكتك لى 

لست وحدى ليقتلنى قايين 
ويسفك دمى مهراق على الارض 
لانك وحدك معى 
ولى افضل من كل الخليقة 

دع نصرتك ترفعنى 
ولا تترك العالم يقتل اشتياقاتى لك 
حتى القاك يا ملكى والهى


----------

